# Tractor at CAR SHOW



## SAM SAMSRAM (Apr 20, 2004)

cruisin 
Brian, ( Topdj )Did you get the two PMz?
Anyway as I told you the other day took my " CHROME GT-5000 to the CAR SHOW" up here in LAKEVIEW OR and I got " 2nd PLACE"It was the first time they had they small "TRACTOR" class.:furious: :tractorsm 
:spinsmile NANA NANA 
We need to talk to ANDY and get him to start up some TRACTOR contest on the FORUM.
SAM SAMSRAM


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Congratulations Sam on 2ndartydanc Who got 1st have any picture of the event.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

nice Sam... how many tractors were in the competition?


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

ONLY 2nd place WITH ALL THAT CHROME!


----------



## klein444 (Jun 11, 2004)

Congratulations - Always great to be rewarded for your customizing efforts!


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

Congratulations Sam:thumbsup:


----------

